# The Battle for Middle-Earth 'Terrain.big' file



## endthecentury (Mar 2, 2011)

I have attempted to install this game 4 times, and every time, the installation makes it to the 4th disc. Then when it has to copy the file names 'Terrain.big' it says that it failed to copy.

In addition, I cannont find the game on EA games website, almost as if they never made it.

Any help would be very appriciated! :grin:


----------

